# Hostile Chinese Mantis



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

I have a female Chinese around L4 or 5 which I have handled since it was a nymph. I noticed the last month or so that it has seemed to have become somewhat hostile towards anyone or even the other mantids it has been around for some time now. I have read the threads on mantis inteligence and have read the idea of whether or not they posess the ability to "recognize" us as their handlers. If they do happen to posses such an ability then this girl must be just plain "catty" then. :shock: Yesterday she and the other female finlly crossed paths on the living room window pane. (Daily routine I take all the mantids out and allow them to sort of hang out in their own little areas around the living room. The two larger females seem to prefer the window as they can climb as high as the window 's edge to the ceiling, it works). At any rate, when I noticed the two locked eye to eye I grabbed the glove and gently proceeded to separate the two, one was just fine and unconcerned either way. It was the hostile one which seemed more interested in a fight and then when I went to intervene she flared up into her fighting stance, wings all beautiful and all then she veered back and then jumped on my glove. Startled the *$#! out of me. I lead her to the lid and tanked her a**. She is just like that most of the time now. SO handling her is out of the question. I guess they are not all as east going from one mantis to the next. Just have to feel em out!!


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2007)

You're funny.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Heh, good advice from Rick there :wink:

Maybe its that time of the month...


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2007)

Yea, nice one Rick


----------



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

Well, actually,Rick, you're a really serious dude most of the time. :wink:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Nice to see the human side of Rick..


----------



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

No doubt!!! :wink:


----------



## AFK (May 24, 2007)

never thought i'd say this, but i've suddenly become extremely attracted to rick.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2007)

> Well, actually,Rick, you're a really serious dude most of the time. :wink:


This is true. Of course online text makes it seem so even more. Somebody added the second part to my post. Only two people that could be............. :?:


----------



## Ian (May 25, 2007)

It must have been Orin!  



> never thought i'd say this, but i've suddenly become extremely attracted to rick.


No worries, we all feel the same...in a very...strange way... =]


----------

